# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  has anyone heard of *** labs and **** labs

## BIGGER-D

:No No:  labs and tech labs have flooded the market in n. ireland has anyone any info on these underground companies. would be a great help thanks.

BIG DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## powerbolicroid

yeh go here. www.imstupid.com

----------


## perfectbeast2001

please read the rules. you cannot post UGL names in the open forum.

----------


## BIGGER-D

> yeh go here. www.imstupid.com


GOOD SITE SEEN ALL YOUR POST ON WWW.IMSTUPID.COM WELL DONE  :7up:

----------


## BIGGER-D

:7up:  


> please read the rules. you cannot post UGL names in the open forum.


BEEN WORKING WITH METAL TOO LONG COMPUTERS NOT RESPOND THE SAME HA HA . CHEERS FOR ADVICE

----------


## BIGGER-D

> labs and tech labs have flooded the market in n. ireland has anyone any info on these underground companies. would be a great help thanks.
> 
> BIG DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


AM NEW TO THIS FORUM STUFF ANY ADVICE PLEASE

----------


## perfectbeast2001

if you want details on a UGL product post a pic of it and you will get answers to your question. Go read the educational threads, full of info on posting and basic questions answered. http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

1 Stop Quoting Yourself.

2 Read The Rules Before You Post Again.

3 Failure To Do Both My Result In A Nice Can Of Ban For You.

----------


## BIGGER-D

Cheers

----------


## G-1000

This is now posting of ugl names. 


please read the rules.

----------


## snoopy

> labs and tech labs have flooded the market in n. ireland has anyone any info on these underground companies. would be a great help thanks.
> 
> BIG DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


yes used their t400, made the mistake with names myself.

----------

